# Ovarian cyst rupture...



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

I am still processing what happened a few weeks ago.

I was pregnant, very early on, but the corpus luteum cyst kept growing and ruptured. I lost a lot of blood, but it was too early to see the pregnancy with u/s and it wouldn't survive without the CL thingy anyway. I started to bleed, but not much.

I am monitored for hormone levels now by my doctor, which makes it hard to deal with things. I've had one other miscarriage, but that was a lot of blood and this has been practically nothing, though my doctor is almost positive that it wasn't an ectopic pregancy on my ovary that ruptured.

I feel numb and confused, and guilty since I was so worried about pregnancy interfering with my 8 mo. old and my nursing relationship...and almost immediately this happened.

Has anyone else had this happen? Or had an ectopic? I can't find any stories similar to my own out there, and am worried that I hardly bled. Sometimes it seems like it never happened, that it was all a dream except for the hospital stay.

I still feel very alone.


----------



## emmaline (Dec 16, 2001)

(((((tigerchild)))))

sorry i've never heard of this at all but just wanted to pick up on yr guilt feelings - it happened because it happened, not because of what you thought or felt

please take care of yourself


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I am so sorry for what you are going through.

I am sure the loss had nothing to do with your feelings, though it is so easy to blame yourself, I would have felt the same way about becoming pregnant at 8 months post partum.

I am sorry, I don't really know much about your situation but I will keep you in my prayers.


----------

